# Benji the Manhattan Mutt



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Benji was a rescued stray we adopted last June. He lives in a small New York City apartment with me and my DW and two Norwegian Forest Cats. We get "what kind of dog is that" a lot because for some reason people think Benji should be some kind of breed. Most of the time I just say he's a little brown dog. What do you think?


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

philovance said:


> What do you think?


I think you need to get that boy an agent. ASAP!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I'm not usually a fan of small dogs but this guy's face made me fall in love. He looks like such a happy little guy.

I don't know that much about small breeds, but maybe Yorkie? Cairn Terrier?


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

That face is so happy! What a cutie you have. (And I think your cat is gorgeous)


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> I think you need to get that boy an agent. ASAP!


We were at the dog run last month and a lady came up to me and said, "How well trained is your dog?" I was wary, thinking maybe Benji had misbehaved so I asked her why she was asking.

She replied, "If your dog can hold a sit or a stand for five minutes I think he would be a great advertising model and I will refer you to some one I work with."

So I emailed Linda at advertisingforanimals.com and she said to bring him over for an audition. Pretty nice, huh?

Thing is, I haven't gone yet, just like a kid who gets a special box of candy for her birthday and she's afraid to open it because then she'll eat it and it will be gone. Now I have the anticipation without any disappointment.

But I really do think this is one of the great Benji dogs of his time.

I submitted the first photo above for Bark Magazine's Smilers section and the publisher wrote me back and asked me for permission to use it in a forthcoming book called "Dog Joy: the Happiest Dogs in the World." Benji really is a happy boy.












BentletheYentle said:


> That face is so happy! What a cutie you have. (And I think your cat is gorgeous)


Lorelei thanks you  Here she is with brother Andy.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

He is so handsome, and has such an expressive face! And look at his nose! That is great. I'll be looking for him in upcoming publications!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

rosemaryninja said:


> Oh my goodness. I'm not usually a fan of small dogs but this guy's face made me fall in love. He looks like such a happy little guy.
> 
> I don't know that much about small breeds, but maybe Yorkie? Cairn Terrier?


He's *really* happy. This is the petfinder photo I responded to. He had been picked up on the street by animal control in a small NJ city and was in good shape for a stray (maybe he got out of someone's yard). The pound only keeps them five days and then calls Companion Animal Rescue and Education (C.A.R.E., Bayonne NJ). C.A.R.E. took this picture the day they took him.










They said he was a terrier mix but my guess is some kind of bichon dog (tail, affability) and maybe Sheltie (he herds and barks). Our biggest problem is that he's perhaps five or six yo and had not been neutered. As a result he likes to lift his leg. One year later he's only semi-housebroken. If I don't take him out to pee every few hours he'll tinkle in the kitchen or the bathroom. But you got to love him: it never occurs to him to pee on the rugs (fingers crossed )



Britt Caleb & Enzo said:


> He is so handsome, and has such an expressive face! And look at his nose! That is great. I'll be looking for him in upcoming publications!


Has anybody got an idea of which breeds have that kind of bi-colored nose? Huskies often do but the color changes with the seasons ("snow nose") and I don't think he has any husky in him.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute! Looks like a jolly little guy. Love the cats too, especially the grey one. 

(Hello from Staten Island, BTW!)


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

philovance said:


> Lorelei thanks you  Here she is with brother Andy.


Her brother Andy is quite a handsome kitty as well! You've got a very good looking fur-family!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's adorable! Looks like such a sweet boy to have around. His face makes me smile.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Since Andy has proven to be "popular" in this thread, here's a couple of him alone. Andy was the offspring of one of the winningest CFA Norwegian Forest Cats of all time but he must have been the runt of the litter. He's way undersized (like 8.5 lbs when he should be 14) and never developed the coat NFCs are known for.

Nevertheless, he has an amazing personality. He will literally jump onto the desk where I am working and gently put his mouth on mine and breathe my air. Isn't it an old wives' tale that cats suck the breath from babies?

I really think he's from another planet.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Benji is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Benji looks like he was designed by Jim Henson's Creature Shop™. If they see this thread, they'll probably be kicking themselves that they didn't.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Benji looks like he was designed by Jim Henson's Creature Shop™. If they see this thread, they'll probably be kicking themselves that they didn't.


ROTFL. You're exactly right. I often think of him as the creation of a nice young Japanese girl (think Hello Kitty) with a "make your own dog" kit. His head and his body look like a kid put them together. There's this George Jetson thing he has going. My cocker had a spaniel face and a little bully dog's torso (probably from someone's backyard) and we loved him dearly for the same trait.

The other day a man stopped us and said, "That's the strangest looking dog I ever saw but he's adorable."

Is it the oddness that makes people think he's a breed? The oddness makes me think he's a mutt. And well off for it.

Got to admit I really enjoyed "Bolt."


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He is a cutie and you ought to call about him being a "model". Ya never know. Everyone tells me how cute Butch is and my response is "yes, I know...thank you". Gets them every time!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Your dog is adorable. I love his nose!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Your dog is adorable. I love his nose!


I think his nose is a secret decoder ring.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Benji is totally adorable


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

You've got some pretty animals living with you! They seem to be a joy to have around


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind remarks. You made our day!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Your dog is adorable. I love his nose!


I had the exact same reaction. I love the pink in the nose. How old is Benji? What does DW stand for?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh my, is he cute!!! You should follow up on the advertising thing, I bet he'd be terrific!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> I had the exact same reaction. I love the pink in the nose. How old is Benji? What does DW stand for?


Benji is probably about five or six years old. Who knows?

DW=Darling Wife  Much more often one sees "DH."


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, HA! I was trying to figure out what dog breed would be abbreviated "DW," and I got stumped. So that's why I asked!


----------

